

Hubspot's New App: WhoreTweetedMe - cgarb
http://bostinnovation.com/2011/08/10/hubspot-powers-useful-tool-to-track-retweets-suffers-unfortunate-name-whoretweetedme/
Not sure how the marketing geniuses over at Hubspot missed this one... or did they know what they were doing?
======
Khao
And this is a perfect example of why capitalization is important! It's not
WhoreTweetedMe but WhoRetweetedMe. Personally, I can't look at their website's
url without seeing the word "whore". It's just like experts-exchange.com, they
had to put an hyphen in it because expertsexchange could be interpreted
differently.

~~~
Chubspotter
Yea, I'm a Hubspot follower, I guarantee they knew what they were doing. They
are the kings of buzz. This isn't that innovative of a technology, but they've
got us talking about it.

~~~
arctangent
I'm sure they think they are geniuses if this was intentional. However, they
may lose business from potential customers whose corporate firewall doesn't
allow access to the site.

------
ecommando
LOL... Domain Name Fail :)

------
Muckwaracker
Hilarious.

